# I made the plunge to N scale



## swimmer_spe (May 3, 2016)

I purchased my first N scale set. I learned that N scale is the scale I should do my layout in.

I will do things slowly, so, this build is years in the making.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

*Welcome*

Welcome to our little corner of the right-of-way. Be prepared for eyestrain, cramped fingers, and language not fit for television. And don't be afraid to ask questions . . . everyone here is pretty friendly


----------



## Overkast (Jan 16, 2015)

Welcome to the forum! 3 years ago I was standing in your shoes, as I too finally took the plunge. And you are right to set the expectation that this will be years in the making, as I am probably only halfway done on my layout after all this time. I joking (only half-joking really) call it my "30 year project"  



GNfan said:


> Be prepared for eyestrain, cramped fingers, and language not fit for television.


GNfan is right. If you have high standards for detail, it will require steady hands and a methodical approach, especially when it comes to building structures. The best advice I can give you is, if you ever have a difficult angle or structure to work on, don't ever rush to try and get it done. Plan it one step at a time, and have the patience to develop it in baby steps, one step at a time. It will prevent you from having to redo things more often


----------



## Shadow001 (Dec 15, 2016)

Welcome to the pool


----------



## Tony35 (Mar 18, 2016)

Welcome to the Normal scale








There is no cure


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Welcome aboard*



swimmer_spe said:


> I purchased my first N scale set. I learned that N scale is the scale I should do my layout in.
> 
> I will do things slowly, so, this build is years in the making.


swimmer_spe;

Welcome to the forum. I'm curious about how you "learned that N-scale is the scale you should do your layout in?" Was it a lack of space or just your personal preference? I'm not knocking N-scale it's the one I use. But there is no reason anyone "should" build a layout in a particular scale unless that's the one they want to.

Regards;

Traction fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## powersteamguy1790 (Mar 26, 2012)

swimmer_spe said:


> I purchased my first N scale set. I learned that N scale is the scale I should do my layout in.
> 
> I will do things slowly, so, this build is years in the making.



You made a good choice swimmer_spe :thumbsup:


----------



## swimmer_spe (May 3, 2016)

GNfan said:


> Welcome to our little corner of the right-of-way. Be prepared for eyestrain, cramped fingers, and language not fit for television. And don't be afraid to ask questions . . . everyone here is pretty friendly


I am a former sailor. My normal language is questionable at best. I will be asking lots of questions.



Overkast said:


> Welcome to the forum! 3 years ago I was standing in your shoes, as I too finally took the plunge. And you are right to set the expectation that this will be years in the making, as I am probably only halfway done on my layout after all this time. I joking (only half-joking really) call it my "30 year project"
> 
> 
> GNfan is right. If you have high standards for detail, it will require steady hands and a methodical approach, especially when it comes to building structures. The best advice I can give you is, if you ever have a difficult angle or structure to work on, don't ever rush to try and get it done. Plan it one step at a time, and have the patience to develop it in baby steps, one step at a time. It will prevent you from having to redo things more often


My first goal is to collect enough track to layout what I want. That alone will be years in the process.

Collecting rolling stock will be an ongoing process.

As far as buildings and other structures, is there something that allows me to put in real world measurements and it converts to N scale measurements?



Tony35 said:


> Welcome to the Normal scale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought N scale was the cure.....



traction fan said:


> swimmer_spe;
> 
> Welcome to the forum. I'm curious about how you "learned that N-scale is the scale you should do your layout in?" Was it a lack of space or just your personal preference? I'm not knocking N-scale it's the one I use. But there is no reason anyone "should" build a layout in a particular scale unless that's the one they want to.
> 
> ...


With the size of the layout I want to build and the complexity of the layout, and to fit what I want on the layout, N scale makes it more reasonable.

So, uhm... anyone know where I can get a TEE?


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I rent where I live and don't have the luxury of having a large room (or basement) to build a layout that I'd like if I modelled HO,wich I like a lot.So going N has never really been a choice to me.I love large steamers and,with N,I've been capable of designing a layout with large curves (18 in.rad.) that fits the 8' X 11' room and still have some room to move around.

I've just completed the trackwork and am taking a break from the layout,actually working on an HO engine I'm preparing for club use.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I had an 4 X 8 N layout when I lived in an apartment.
You can get a lot of enjoyable action in that space. I had a double
track main, a multi track yard, a helix to a 2nd level
and a trestle bridge back to the main level. 

Don


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

Yay N scale!!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You should find a special Scale ruler at a good
hobby shop. Mine is metal, 12 inches long but
has N, HO, and O gauge scales. With it you
can measure a real object in feet and inches then
using the scale ruler, draw it out or cut the pieces
in scale feet and inches. No math or calculations
required.

Don


----------



## deedub35 (Jan 29, 2014)

DonR said:


> You should find a special Scale ruler at a good
> hobby shop. Mine is metal, 12 inches long but
> has N, HO, and O gauge scales. With it you
> can measure a real object in feet and inches then
> ...


Or make your own.

https://www.printablerulers.net/category/hobby

Print it out, cut it out, and stick it to a scrap piece of plastic, metal, or wood.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Tee?*

Swimmer spe;

You asked where you could find a tee? I presume you don't mean for golf. What kind of tee are you looking for? By all means, ask as many questions as you wish. That's what the forum is for. Do you have a type of track picked out that you will be years collecting?

regards;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## swimmer_spe (May 3, 2016)

traction fan said:


> Swimmer spe;
> 
> You asked where you could find a tee? I presume you don't mean for golf. What kind of tee are you looking for? By all means, ask as many questions as you wish. That's what the forum is for. Do you have a type of track picked out that you will be years collecting?
> 
> ...


TEE

It is a passenger train set run in Europe and then brought over and run in Ontario as the Northlander.

I am collecting the Kato tracks.


----------



## Overkast (Jan 16, 2015)

swimmer_spe said:


> TEE
> 
> It is a passenger train set run in Europe and then brought over and run in Ontario as the Northlander.
> 
> I am collecting the Kato tracks.


Roco makes one. Search Roco 23005/23006 – 7-piece train unit TEE

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------

